# Aussie Stock Forums and CMC Markets 2016 reader survey



## Joe Blow (6 April 2016)

Aussie Stock Forums and CMC Markets are proud to partner for the 2016 reader survey. The purpose of this short survey is to provide our valued audience the chance to share your needs and wants for this year and beyond on Aussie Stock Forums and CMC's platform. 

This is an ideal opportunity for ASF's members and visitors to tell us your opinions, thoughts and any suggestions that we can use to improve our services to continue to deliver the ultimate forum user and trader experience in an ever changing environment. 

In addition to this feedback which is completed by the short survey, there is the opportunity to win $600.00 credited to a CMC Markets trading account. 

Simply complete this short survey and tell us in 25 words or less what features you find most influential in changing online trading platforms for your chance to win $600 credited to a CMC Markets CFD trading account.

ASF and CMC look forward to your participation and are happy to answer any questions you may have. 

Take the survey here.

Please note that you only need to enter your email address if you would like to be in the running for the $600 CMC Markets trading account.


----------



## VSntchr (6 April 2016)

Easy way to support the forum. Done, and if I win the $600 account I promise to trade it wildly.  :


----------



## systematic (6 April 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Easy way to support the forum. Done, and if I win the $600 account I promise to trade it wildly.  :




I see a book down the track, "How I Traded $600 to $6 Million in 6 Months" by VSntchr


----------



## Joe Blow (6 April 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Easy way to support the forum. Done, and if I win the $600 account I promise to trade it wildly.  :




Thanks for your support.


----------



## CanOz (6 April 2016)

I put my 2 bob in....


----------



## Joe Blow (6 April 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback so far. Please keep it coming. I appreciate all the suggestions and ideas regarding ASF.

If you would prefer to not complete the survey and would like to offer some comments directly in this thread please feel free to do so. All feedback is gratefully accepted in whatever form it is given.


----------



## peter2 (6 April 2016)

I'm happy to support ASF and I started the survey, but won't complete it as I thought it a survey with no substance. 

However I do have something to contribute, an idea that I had looking at the ASF improvement question. ASF needs more individual stock specific content and I was thinking that this might improve if ASF included the ASX corporate news releases into their stock threads. I believe this is done in other forums, but ASF could do it better with a little bit of filtering so that only price sensitive news is included. 

ASF could consider an arrangement with a news provider (even a news service) to link stock specific published news articles to the ASF stock threads. eg If  AFR publishes a news and/or opinion piece on a stock, a link is created in the ASF stock thread enabling any member (not visitors) to read the article. 

This service could then be rolled out to multiple news providers, enriching the ASF stock threads significantly. It would also help the news services by increasing the number of potential readers (the ASF membership).

Is ASF interested in becoming the main news hub for all ASX companies? I wont subscribe to multiple news vendors and it would take up too much time to find the one that best suits my needs. If most stock specific news is located in one place. I'd pay for that. 

------------------

To CMC. I'm surprised you're still going. Your link to an ASX broker enhanced your credibility enormously in the pliable minds of retail traders. I'm not familiar with your platform and it's functionality for a chartist. Nor can I comment on the transparency of the pricing, nor the reliability of execution at the prices on display. In short "I know nothing" about the current CMC. 

I tolerate the nuances of my current broking providers. None of them are great and I'll never promote any of them. They aren't worthy. I use multiple providers because I can't trust any of them. My main concern (worry?) is the security of my funds and if you have access to them I'm worried. The few bad apples in your peer group damaged the public's trust in the whole batch irreparably.

I'd love a broker that can provide trading access to any financial instrument in the world. ASX only brokers are dinosaurs. I want my trading funds securely held in an account in my name, not in a "segregated" group account. Obviously the broker needs access to withdraw funds for purchases and commissions, but I'd like to approve every withdrawal. No withdrawals without my permission. Not one cent. I want every financial instrument to be held in my name in a regulated manner (exchange or approved register), not held by a third party that has the right to do anything with my holdings (like lend them to others). CFDS are different, of course, as they are provided by the broker. The important attributes for CFDS are transparent prices and liquidity at those prices. 

Do you know how much time and effort is required to evaluate another broking platform? There is a significant difference in the execution prices between a demo and real platform. It takes time to assess the reliability of the platform. Interruptions to the service during the Euro session means nothing to the ASX stock traders, but it's very significant for the fx/index traders. 

It would take me months to assess the reliability of a new broker and their platform(s). It's less effort to stay with the devil I know, until they become unreliable (and they will, they all do). I'll be trading a lot longer than any broker will remain in business and that's why I have to be very careful and spread the risk.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 April 2016)

Still open?

I just completed anyway.

I hope CMC can do something with my suggestion.  I've made so many requests over the years and I usually get told "that's not something we're looking at doing".  

Hopefully this time...please.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (16 April 2016)

Just did it as well. Had to let them know that in this day and age with a "trading platform" that doesn't have the ability to spread out over multiple screens is ridiculous. All this web-based bandwagon crap that everyone is jumping on just because of HTML5 making it possible, doesn't mean it's a good idea, have it AS WELL as a dedicated desktop program.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2016)

Thank you to everyone who participated in the survey. I can assure you that CMC is taking note of all the feedback that has been offered, both in this thread and in the survey itself. I will be making use of the feedback offered concerning ASF in an upcoming website redesign.

I will be sure to share the results of the survey once all responses have been received and the competition has been finalised.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 April 2016)

- Allow mid-point orders.
- One click (drag and drop) trading from the depth
- Order age visual (similar to Iguana Spark) in the depth
- data for trades made at bid vs offer
- expanded watchlist (100+ stocks) with sortable columns including $ turnover

Would place CMC head and shoulders above the competition.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 April 2016)

We're a little short on survey responses and need about another 25-30 to reach our target.

If you could spare a couple of minutes to take the survey I would really appreciate it.

Take the survey here.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## lenny (21 April 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> We're a little short on survey responses and need about another 25-30 to reach our target.
> 
> If you could spare a couple of minutes to take the survey I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...




No worries, I'll be a bit harsh though.

Aussie brokers along way off the mark.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 May 2016)

*Re: Give me your suggestions, complaints and feedback!*

Recently CMC were asking here on ASF for feedback.  Their "new platform" has only cosmetic changes.  I gave about 4 really useful ideas; all were ignored.  What a waste of time helping them "improve" their platform.  A company who is not at all interested in change or improvement ... contrast with interactive brokers.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 May 2016)

*Re: Give me your suggestions, complaints and feedback!*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Recently CMC were asking here on ASF for feedback.  Their "new platform" has only cosmetic changes.  I gave about 4 really useful ideas; all were ignored.  What a waste of time helping them "improve" their platform.  A company who is not at all interested in change or improvement ... contrast with interactive brokers.




Note to self:

1. Look how easy it is to backslip
2.  Own it.  My issue, no one else's.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2016)

CMC Markets and Aussie Stock Forums would like to thank our valued readers for participating in the 2016 survey. We have received feedback on our platform, website and the needs of our traders. These are valuable insights which will enable us to deliver solutions that will enhance the reader and trader experience.  

The winner of our survey and recipient of the prize of $600.00 credited to a CMC trading account is cynic.

Winning answer: More emphasis placed on the more basic needs, order management and trade execution and less on superfluous features (charts etc.) 

Thank you to all who participated. Please visit CMC Markets if you need assistance with any of your trading requirements.


----------



## CanOz (25 July 2016)

Congratulations Cynic!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 July 2016)

Good feedback cynic.  Now you might have to change your screen name.  

The CMC web designers have gone overboard with the prettify aspect and forgotten about actual trading requirements.  

Can I buy mid point through CMC?  Nope.
Can I get a reliable chart of portfolio equity?  Nope, only something supplied by Sharesight.
Can I set a conditional FOK order?  Nope.
What about a conditional price based on bid/offer rather than last?  Nahhh.
Can I trade from the depth?  Sort of, but it takes forever, even on the new platform.
Can I cancel all pending orders with one click?  Nah.

And on it goes...

Where's _*my *_$600?

Bitter and cynical.


----------

